# Internet Explorer 7 hangs



## richardd (Apr 27, 1999)

I've starting having a problem where my current browser window just out of the blue will no longer function. Clicking on any link with only cause the tab to read "connecting..." and it will hang there forever. I can start a new brower (not just a tab) and it will work fine...until it eventually hangs as well. Could be minutes...could be hours. No real pattern on time. I just shutdown IE and restart IE. All would be fine again.

I had the similar issue with IE6. I initial browser would not work when started, but if I left it open and started another one, the 2nd attempt would work fine. If I then shutdown the first browser, the second would then hang.

It's more of a nuisance than a problem, but I figured I'd post and see what feedback was offered.

Running on an internal network and W2k3 server. Problem seems to be isolated to my workstation.


----------



## johnston8331 (Jan 2, 2007)

You most likely have a problem with pre-installed ADD-ONS, like YAHOO COMPANION TOOLBAR or something like it. Try this:

1. Launch IE 7 without the add-ons by clicking Start->All Programs->Accessories->System Tools->Internet Explorer (No Add-Ons). 

2. Click "Tools" from the toolbar and then select "Internet Options". 

3. Click the "Programs" tab, then the "Manage Add-ons" Button. 

4. This will display a list of add-ons. The problem add-on(s) is probably one of the ones with (Not Verified) in the publisher field. If you click on the entry, you can set the add-on to enable or disable. Disable each (Not Verified) entry until you find the add-on that was causing the problem. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## FairfaxChris (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you very much for that advice. One of my two computer was extremely slow. I paid for, and downloaded, two different software packages to help me. The first one found hundreds of things that supposedly needed to be fixed and did, but that did not help me at all. The second one did the same thing. The computer was _still_ extremely slow. Then I followed your instructions and my computer is back to the normal speed! Thanks again!


----------



## rod_gomz (Jan 26, 2007)

gdi win xp

http://newsletter.neoticker.com/?p=175

exercept:

2. Locate the key

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\SubSystems\Windows

This entry is a very long string and part of this string should contain the SharedSection setting.

Modify the SharedSection from something like,

SharedSection=1024,3072,4096

to

SharedSection=1024,8192,4096


----------



## bruce1234 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Tech support guy,
Just want to say thanks. My new installation of ie7 hung and and I couldn't quit it until I went into task manager. Yahoo companion turned out to be the culprit. Works fine now. :up:


----------



## tamba1 (May 13, 2006)

Hi I am running winxp SP2 and WAS also having the same problem with IE 7 openeing and hanging .. on the "connecting to" page 

After googling I found a number of sites advising re switching off yahoo companion and was trying to do the same.. BUT For some reason when I goto to Start->All Programs- >Accessories->System Tools-> I do NOT see Internet explorer so cannot follow the instructions ... 

However teh good news is I have fixed my prob on the IE 7 page by clicking on Tools/Manage Addons/ enable Disable add ons ..... a list of addons currently loaded appeared and I selected yahoo companion and clicked on disbale... had toi restart IE7 and bingo it workes fine now.. 

Can someone please tell me WHY I cannot find IE 7 in my list of System tools .. this is what I can see listed .. and how to "fix this" to enable me to see it 


Backup
Disk Cleanup
Diskeeper Disk Fragmenter
Files and settings transfer wizard
Scheduled tasks
Security Center
System Information
System Restore

Many Thanks 

tamba1


----------



## Gibbo21 (Sep 8, 2007)

bruce1234 said:


> Hey Tech support guy,
> Just want to say thanks. My new installation of ie7 hung and and I couldn't quit it until I went into task manager. Yahoo companion turned out to be the culprit. Works fine now. :up:


Got the same problem with explorer but I don't have the yahoo companion add on installed!!!!!!.


----------



## pexton (Oct 11, 2007)

After instaling the latest IE 7 updates, mine is dong exactly the same. I have dsiabled all add ons and have never gone near Yahoo. It's happening to a few others here at work as well and I'm the IT guy who's supposed to fix the issue, and I've been round the houses trying to work this out. Thinking of reverting back to IE6. I"m using Mozilla for now...


----------



## Slave2PC (Jan 6, 2008)

johnston8331 said:


> You most likely have a problem with pre-installed ADD-ONS, like YAHOO COMPANION TOOLBAR or something like it. Try this:
> 
> 1. Launch IE 7 without the add-ons by clicking Start->All Programs->Accessories->System Tools->Internet Explorer (No Add-Ons).
> 
> ...


I disabled all the Add on with (Not verified) and my ie 7 still just hanging at the "Connection..", any other suggestions? Thanks much!


----------



## irvdk (Aug 6, 2005)

I am having the same problem...It hangs and fades out. Control-alt-del won't even work. Time is the only thing or a reboot


----------



## Slave2PC (Jan 6, 2008)

After atempting to clean up all 2000 add-ins (Ok...maybe not that many, but it sure felt like it when diabling one after another and enabling them) I was still unable to find out which add-in was causing the Connecting hang. I don't have Yahoo companion like many others. I just restore my PC back to what it was before and once the IE6 was back in place, at least you are able to still go online and learn more about IE7 bugs. 

To restore, 

Start - All Program - Accessories - System Tool - System Restore - Restore my computer to an earlier time - Next and choose the date for restore point. 

Once it is restored, your IE6 will be back, it's a lower version, but it works. It worked for me. Hope it helps.


----------



## Oldguy10 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Johnston8331! Don't think I'd ever have figured it out and the fix is stupid simple. I also re-enable the Yahoo toolbar add-in to replicate the problem and that was exactly it.


----------

